# Brother KH910



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi, I've been watching a Brother KH910 on ebay for awhile now. First they couldn't find the cord, and the machine was being sold "as is". Now, they found the cord, the machine "lights up" and gives the code "888" which I'm assuming is an error code of some sort.

My questionz are these: Can I use this machine without the electronic part, just as a manual machine? Also, how bad, hard, difficult is it to get the computer part fixed? Also, does this machine take punchcards? I have researched the punchcard question, and it appears that this machine will not take a punchcard, but thought I'd ask if anyone knows for sure.

Being on a fixed income, I get things as inexpensively as I possibly can and then learn how to DIY the item to get it into shape. That being the case, I'm open to playing with this, but would like to find out just how much more money I'd have to put into it to make it work right.

Thanks for your help.

Sue Ross


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

the answer is yes...you can knit manually on all knitting machines, BUT...it will probably cost more than a good older machine (I have bought at least a dozen on ebay and ALL work beautifully). And the older machine can be chosen with punchcard capability, as well as the much better price. I have a Studio 155 (bulky and same machine as Singer 155), a Brother 864 (standard, punchcards, intarsia carriage and all the 800 series are fairly new and very affordable), Singer 360 with ribber, Brother 585 (pushbutton patterning...lots of fun to use, any punchcard design can be put in line by line and it will remember it till you erase with another pattern...paid $55 for it). Also own a couple of plastic LK150s that I mostly make yardage on to sew with...these are midgauge and so can take worsted yarns (cheaper and easy to find). The point is that you can do better than a machine that is complex, expensive and then have to use it manually, anyway. Manual is so fast that unless you are planning to do something professional, you really don't suffer by purchasing oldies but goodies. When you find a good possibility, post the link here and ask for help...several KM knitters will chime in with advantages and disadvantages so you can make an informed decision.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a note in my KH940 manual to press input and step simultaneously to clear the memory if the error 888 shows up and doesn't budge, so it doesn't mean the electronics aren't working. In answer to using it manually - any electronic knitting machine can be used for ordinary stitching - you only need the electronics for patterning. If you have a ribber attached, you can still do interesting effects with ribbed fabric using the racking lever, different rib styles, etc.

The 910's are an old electronic machine, there is no knowing how long the electronics will last, so make sure the asking price is reasonable with that in mind.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for your quick replies. I don't know if I'll be able to get this or not, but here's the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141094929801?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And I'm not sure I want the computer part. As I've been looking at different machines, it does seem the punchcards are the way to go for the older models - no electronics to go bad.

I have a Brother KH585 Profile, with pushbuttons, that I really like. I haven't tried doing much with the pushbuttons yets because the sympols/charting seem to be a bit much for me.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, here is another link to look at, this time for the Singer SK312 Memomatic:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141094929801?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I'm looking at this one as well, and given it has the punchcard option, I'm a little more interested in this. What do you think?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

sross512004 said:


> Well, here is another link to look at, this time for the Singer SK312 Memomatic:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141094929801?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> I'm looking at this one as well, and given it has the punchcard option, I'm a little more interested in this. What do you think?


this link is for the 910...try again...


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

deemail said:


> Brother 585 (pushbutton patterning...lots of fun to use, any punchcard design can be put in line by line and it will remember it till you erase with another pattern...paid $55 for it).


Deemail, how do you mean it will remember the design until you erase it with another pattern? I have the 585 also, really enjoy it and would like to utilize it more fully.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

It all depends on what you want to do with your machine, the price of the KH910 is reasonable for someone starting out with an electronic machine. The punch card machine you mention is very very old. Personally, I do my own designs, so find the typical 24 stitch pattern repeat of punch cards, and punching them out far too limiting, but if you are happy to use existing patterns, it may not be an issue for you. 
I spent 24 years as a mainframe computer programmer for large organisations, so I'm 'wired' to love anything computerised but I realise that not everyone loves computers.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

found one 312 at 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Singer-Cardmatic-312-Knitting-Machine-/261312683662?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd7731e8e

if this is it, it's good...has all the basic accessories except weights, which can be purchased separately, but really made at home for pennies, the blue accessory is an extra and would be 10-15 dollars if you had to buy...very handy as it has 7 needles and is adjustable for any configuration you need.

the buy it now price is pretty good and the $35 shipping is actually very good. ask for insurance, even tho it will up the price a couple of bucks, which is true, no matter which machine you come up with...the good thing about this price is the buy it now......the auctions can get silly high...

just to be clear, this is a Studio 312, not a Singer...that would not keep me from buying it, I own both, and in certain years (like this one) Singer and Studio are the same machines...Singer, Studio, Knitking, Brother, Toyotas, and probably a couple of others are all made in Japan anyway...machine knitting was at one time, a huge cottage industry in Japan and they had them all...

silly but practical reason for buying manual machine...I live high in the mountains where we have power outages frequently and when we do, the KM is my first stop....it's setup in front of one my largest windows (the other big window has a treadle sewing machine in front of it)...and when we go camping? slim package, 4 skinny little legs and a bag of yarn and I can sit and knit under a tree all day long with all the company I want...everyone has to stop by and see the machine....

and old doesn't come into KMs...I would guess that the average age of my machines is 60-70 yrs old....but remember how many of them are packed away for decades, in closets, under beds, in storage units... ...they have rarely been used for anywhere near their age.....


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Aussie, I love computers, too, although I am just a little self-taught geek. That's one reason I thought it might be fun to have the electronic KM. However, I am finding the learning curve is growing - in other words, the more I learn, the more I need to know to go forward again. I'm used to DIY and self-teaching (I'm rather a stubborn sort), but I didn't think it would take this long to get the hang of this. From the weird yarn gauges for the standard machine, to the chart symbols (I have used written patterns lo these many hand-knitting years) to thinking I can just start knitting something that's in my head and make it come out right...... All this has caused me to realize just how much there is to this craft. Although I love it and will be a friend for life.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

deemail said:


> found one 312 at
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Singer-Cardmatic-312-Knitting-Machine-/261312683662?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd7731e8e
> 
> if this is it, it's good...has all the basic accessories except weights, which can be purchased separately, but really made at home for pennies, the blue accessory is an extra and would be 10-15 dollars if you had to buy...very handy as it has 7 needles and is adjustable for any configuration you need.
> ...


Yes, this is the Studio I'm looking at. The seller will work with me and it's mine if I want it. I thought it looked good, too, very clean and complete. Still hemming and hawing between this and the electronic Brother......


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok, how does an electronic machine work with mylar sheets?


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

If you have a 585 to use for now, then, I'd suggest to bypass that kh-910. 

888 error could mean alot of things wrong with it electronically and not just a reset type of fix. 

The 910 does not have a "punchcard" unit. Rather it has a Pattern card unit which is not the same as the usual punchcard. It is a Mylar sheet with markings on them. The card unit is used in conjunction with its electronic unit. The electronic read the Mylar sheet and control the KM. Thus, if the electronic is down, you can't use the cards. 

Besides the tools, it's also missing the short cast-on comb bar. If you're keeping the 585, you can use its short cast-on comb when need to. Otherwise, you'd need to buy another one. I use the short one more often than the longer c/o comb.

As for the Singer, have you looked at it close? It looks rusted to me and it's even older than the kh-910. Don't trust someone that stated "...but I don't know a whole lot about knitting machines".

I can understand that you're on a fixed income. I am too. But save your money and be patient. Something will come along more worthwhile to buy. Check your local Craiglist listings. You'll be surprise what you can purchase locally and not having to pay for the heavy shipping cost. Plus, you can check out the machine in person before buying it.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

sross512004 said:


> Deemail, how do you mean it will remember the design until you erase it with another pattern? I have the 585 also, really enjoy it and would like to utilize it more fully.


each of the 8 buttons is like an 8-bit line of info....you read line 1 on your chart and push down the buttons that represent the positive squares...then there is sort of an 'enter' button.. you repeat for each line of your chart and it will remember up to 24 lines.... so any normal punchcard. then it simply remembers and knits the design till you put in a new one..... I think I remember a way to turn the pattern off for stockinette stitch and then turn it back on.... I have the books... it might take a bit of time to find them but if you are interested, I could look..... you can, of course, find the manuals online and this old they are usually free...

re: rust...i'm not seeing it at all.....but make no mistake....if you are not comfortable in any way, of course, you should wait....but read about the other machines on sale now... compare accessories included, state of the bed (rust, needles missing, broken plastic [altho this rarely hurts the performance], finished bid price and the shipping...) this machine costs 175 plus a couple of bucks for insurance... that is the price to compare to other combined costs....


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

deemail said:


> each of the 8 buttons is like an 8-bit line of info....you read line 1 on your chart and push down the buttons that represent the positive squares...then there is sort of an 'enter' button.. you repeat for each line of your chart and it will remember up to 24 lines.... so any normal punchcard. then it simply remembers and knits the design till you put in a new one..... I think I remember a way to turn the pattern off for stockinette stitch and then turn it back on.... I have the books... it might take a bit of time to find them but if you are interested, I could look..... you can, of course, find the manuals online and this old they are usually free...


I have the manual and a great hardback pattern book with thousands (hundreds?) of different patterns in it. As I read the instructions, I thought you had to put in each line before you knit it, as in, Row 1 (enter pattern instructions), Knit row 1, Row 2, (enter pattern instructions), then knit row 2, etc, for the entire piece. This seems so cumbersome to me.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Entity said:


> If you have a 585 to use for now, then, I'd suggest to bypass that kh-910.
> 
> 888 error could mean alot of things wrong with it electronically and not just a reset type of fix.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your very good advice. It's so easy to get caught up in buying KMs, I tend to get a little excited. I have the 585 running well, have another one with just the bed and needles (for spare parts), and really just need to get know my machine better, I guess.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you both for your excellent advice and quick replies. I'll probably forgo both machines for now, although......

I really do get the "want that" far too often for my own good.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

The 910 doesn't have any in built patterns so you are reliant on mylars for any patterning.

If you can find a Brother 830 or 836 and above punch card machine they go on forever.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have looked at the Brother KH910 and personally I wouldn't buy it. I believe the buy it now price is far too high, although you must take into account that I live in the UK and that machines are far cheaper here.
I also don't think that the machine has been looked after seeing that it has a broken handle; broken end; and no tool box. I think that the handle probably broke while someone was carrying it and this is how the end was damaged.
The 888 message is a sign that the computer is going down and isn't always a quick repair. This machine was the first electronic that Brother made, so is really old, and although nice is very limited in what it will do.
You also need to have the Mylar sheet Patterns. If these are not with the machine then it wont pattern and to get a set will be like trying to win the lottery. To put in your own patterns you will need blank Mylars; again these are hard to get.
These machines have a battery in them, they can be replaced but again this isn't a quick/guaranteed fix. I have this model in my loft that is in immaculate condition but needs a new battery. I will replace that (or my husband will, when I tell him) and I wont ask anything like the price they are asking when I sell it. I don't consider it's worth it.

The Singer/Studio/Knitmaster/Emprisol machines were all made in Japan by the same company that are still making machines today under the name Silver Reed. The company used different names for the same model of machine according to the country/state that they were sold in. Because of this a machine with the same model number, but different name, will be the same and the parts/tools therefore will also be the same.

Brother made machines and sold them using the name Brother, but also sold them under the name Knitking, although the latter wasn't sold in this country under that name. These too were made in Japan but are no longer made. Brother stopped making machines in the early 2000's.

To confuse matters more, another separate company (the Singer company) made machines in France. These are totally different to the Singer that you are looking at and are more like the Passaps and the Pfaffs that were also made in France and I believe Switzerland and maybe Germany.
I hope that you don't mind me giving you my advice, which is to ignore the 910, consider the Singer, but if pennies allow wait for a newer machine in far better condition.
Seeing that you already have a machine, I would do the latter.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a Brother 910 for sale. I bought it years ago when I was on chemo. I wanted to get outside myself, and went to classes at the knitting store. I bought everything - knit leader, ribber, 4 color changer, lots of yarn, lots of books, and several sets of the size cards.
I only made a few Cabbage patch doll clows, and a cute pillow with blue fish on white yarn.
I never used it after that. I started doing alterations for dry cleaners, and then started selling baby blankets on eBay.

My only problem is that I do not know how to price the whole thing for sale. Would anyone of you wonderful knitters know how? Mary


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

marylikestosew said:


> I have a Brother 910 for sale. I bought it years ago when I was on chemo. I wanted to get outside myself, and went to classes at the knitting store. I bought everything - knit leader, ribber, 4 color changer, lots of yarn, lots of books, and several sets of the size cards.
> I only made a few Cabbage patch doll clows, and a cute pillow with blue fish on white yarn.
> I never used it after that. I started doing alterations for dry cleaners, and then started selling baby blankets on eBay.
> 
> My only problem is that I do not know how to price the whole thing for sale. Would anyone of you wonderful knitters know how? Mary


the best way is to put a request on ebay to 'watch' any 910 that comes up for sale and to notify you when new ones pop up...do that for 2 or 3 months and you will have a fair idea of what your starting bid should be...the end bid is totally dependent on how long you put it up for, what the market will bear at that time and the time of the month it goes up for bid. That's why the starting bid is so important, otherwise, you can lose a lot ... you also have the option to sell the added attachments separately, but by rights the actual accessories in the box should be included with the machine. Many machine owners sell the ribber separately, but you will have to watch the others on sale and see for yourself if they are doing better together or separately...ribbers are always at a premium because they never made as many. You could ask a nice price with all your pieces, and someone would get a great deal with all those pcs assembled already as most of us have to wait for one pc or another to come up for sale...but that is totally up to you. Research on ebay and craigslist is the key.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, Susieknitter and Jaysclark. I have decided against the 910, just way too much going on there. Plus the Mylar patterning system isn't what I'm looking for. 

My assumption is, with a punch card machine, you insert the cart, do a little adjustment of the machines, and away you go. You move the carriage and the punch card tells the machine what needles to use, etc. Am I correct in this?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

That pretty much sums it up Sue.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

KateWood said:


> That pretty much sums it up Sue.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: KateWood's our guru here...her info is always valuable in KM world.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

HI DEE How have you been? I really have to be fair; it was Susieknitter and Jay who gave all the help; I only verified her summation))


----------



## intrepid (Aug 24, 2013)

If you buy any knitting machine the most important thing is a ribber hence buying a Brother is best option 
Far better to knit a classic design with good ribbing than a fancy punchcard design that will be out of date in a flash 

I have 2 Brother knitting machines and ribbers neither is electronic and the most successful items are very classic designs and perfectly knitted and put together


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I honestly like both Brothers and Singers machines and absolutely agree that the Ribbing accessory is Essential; along with the knit radar or knit leader.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

On the 312 memomatic, check to see if it is a 24 stitch pattern punch card that it uses. It may be a 12 stitch punch card of a completely different size and these are difficult to come by. I bought a set of them on ebay not really knowing that they wouldn't fit my 360. So if you do decide to get the machine and it does need these cards, I could let them go reasonably tho postage might be high, I don't know.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

llamagenny said:


> On the 312 memomatic, check to see if it is a 24 stitch pattern punch card that it uses. It may be a 12 stitch punch card of a completely different size and these are difficult to come by. I bought a set of them on ebay not really knowing that they wouldn't fit my 360. So if you do decide to get the machine and it does need these cards, I could let them go reasonably tho postage might be high, I don't know.


Put those 12 st cards up on ebay....they are for bulky machines and we love to find them as there were not as many around as the 24s......


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

deemail said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: KateWood's our guru here...her info is always valuable in KM world.


That is for sure. Love Kate.


----------



## debouwing (Jan 23, 2013)

I also have a 910 brother knitting machine and a 940. The electronical part on the 910 doesn't work any more so it can't do patterns. I use it manually and it is amazing What you can do with eyelets hold position and a garter bar. I am new to this site and enjoying and learning so much.


----------



## debouwing (Jan 23, 2013)

I also have a 910 brother knitting machine and a 940. The electronical part on the 910 doesn't work any more so it can't do patterns. I use it manually and it is amazing What you can do with eyelets hold position and a garter bar. I am new to this site and enjoying and learning so much.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I recently purchased a kh910 Brother knitting machine. The electronic part was, also, giving me an error message. My had the not replaceable battery. I , also received another electronic module with it. I took the old one out and put the new one it and it worked. You might see which battery your machine has, the replaceable battery or the un-replaceable. And yes, this is a punch card machine that works with the electronics. Hope this helps.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

The Mylar cards for the 910 work the same way as the punchcards.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Once again, you've all proven to me why I love this site. So many people here, willing to share their knowledge and experience with us newbies. It's really great.

I'm still looking at the Studio Memomatic. It's a 24 stitch punch card, it doesn't look like it has a ribber available from the charts I've looked at. There is a ribber available for the machine I have, I just never have the $$ ready when the ribber shows up on ebay. I'm really hemming and hawing here, trying to make a decision.

Thanks, Kate, for letting me know about the punch cards.
And thanks, Intrepid, for letting me know about the value of the ribber and classic designs.

If there's anyone reading this that sells their work, would you please chime in? The whole reason I started all this in the first place is that I'm trying to make some extra money by selling my crafts, and I knew the knitting machine would give me quick, better looking results. Is anyone successful at this? And if so, how did you start?


----------



## ptf12001 (Oct 7, 2013)

sross512004 said:


> Thanks for your quick replies. I don't know if I'll be able to get this or not, but here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141094929801?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> ...


You are wise to consider the electronics going bad with a 910. I purchased a new one and it lasted a couple of months before the dealer took it back because it would not consistently read the mylar sheets that were used for designing. I purchased a punchcard machine and am very happy with it... or at least was until it was packed away!
Blessings, PT


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

debouwing said:


> I also have a 910 brother knitting machine and a 940. The electronical part on the 910 doesn't work any more so it can't do patterns. I use it manually and it is amazing What you can do with eyelets hold position and a garter bar. I am new to this site and enjoying and learning so much.


The 910 was made first with AA batteries in a small compartment at the back of the bed of the machine. You can lift the lid and the batteries are in a bag inside. You just un-clip the wires and replace the new batteries.This is a easy fix.
They then sealed this compartment and replaced the batteries with one round one (not sure what these are called) that is soldered on the mother board. To replace this, the info is on the following site........
http://www.machine-knitting.net/machineknittingnet/how-to-fix-a-brother-kh930-knitting-ma...
It maybe worth you having a go at repairing your machine, or at least getting someone to look at it for you.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

The 888 error on a 910 could be that the batteries need replacing. I read that somewhere...
regards
Andy


----------



## RICARDOTEJEDOR (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello, I have a machine brother 910, but I have no cards mylar, you can sell at least one of the cards?


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

To summarize the possible problems with a 910 that I have experienced:-

1) The "888" memory problem is often an empty battery. The older ones you could replace with two "AA" Alkaline ones. Do not trust any that are not guaranteed "Leakproof" which many cheaper ones are not. They MUST be quality Alkaline.

2) Later versions had a soldered in smaller battery on the PCB, which is for most people who solder electronic bits together and understand "Polarity", not a problem to replace. The PCB simply needs removing for such a repair....easily done.

3) The Mylar readers are aging and cannot always "Read" the patterns properly. This can even be due to not using the right "pencil" on the DIY Mylar patterns, if it say reads a 910 printed pattern correctly still, but no guarantee.

The correct pencil is available on ebay and good stationers and is a:-

"Staedtler, Waterproof, Lumocolor Permanent in Black".

EAN is 40 07817 131428. Art Nr. 108 20-9.

It is only "Permanent" on paper it would seem.....not on Mylar sheets.

I have not yet got around to finding out how to repair the reader up to now, sometime in the future maybe! It cannot be that difficult!

But I do believe, its usually the light sensor as all the ones I have seen with problems, still drive the mylar sheet correctly, but simply cannot read the pattern.

4) If you have a 910 with electronic errors, that still cause the display to light, but a new battery does not help, probably at least the power filter and power supply are OK, its just the unit electronics are bad. 

There is a special interface made here in Germany, that replaces the main electronics and allows you to attach the machine to a PC running windows or Ubuntu, allowing ALL 200 needles to be driven simultaneously, where the original electronics could only realistically drive up to 60 at a time. The parts is available for the 910 and the 930, but has different connectors, so you need the right version for your machine. PM me if you need further details.

It will cost around $50 plus postage. All software is free to download and use....Its Open Source!!

The Mylar reader is simply not needed anymore either once the electronics have been replaced....it just simply covers a hole in the frame!

Installing under Ubuntu I found to be a drag personally and I gave up, but it runs well under Windows 7 I found, though I am no expert....

5) The power filter and fuse in the end cap on the RH side are prone to aging and problems, but are easily repaired by a competent electronics Hobbyist. 

Elsewhere here on KP I have detailed how to replace them with modern parts, using a better, cheaper, easier to find and safer mains cable, rather than repairing the old parts, but whatever rocks your Boat!!    

Any questions, just ask!!    

Regards

Andy


----------



## RICARDOTEJEDOR (Apr 3, 2014)

Good evening, Mr. Andy, I have a machine 920 kh brother, and I wonder how it differs with brother kh 910, this machine uses mylar, like the 910, I can apply the suggestions and advice to the 920? thanks for your answers.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

RICARDOTEJEDOR said:


> Good evening, Mr. Andy, I have a machine 920 kh brother, and I wonder how it differs with brother kh 910, this machine uses mylar, like the 910, I can apply the suggestions and advice to the 920? thanks for your answers.


I personally have never seen or heard of a KH-920 from Brother.

Does it have an external power adapter, or an internal power supply? If internal, it is probably somewhat similar to a 910......thats only a guess though....

It is not well known even here on KP.....I can probably not help much, sorry!

See:-

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82850-1.html

Regards

Andy


----------



## DJ730 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks you for all your help I have a brother KH-910 and previously had to replace the battery box everything was rotted but ran good then I had to store it again now everything works except the pattern selector and I did replace the batteries what could be my problem?

DJ


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I've had two 910's. The first was badly damaged in a move, and I found a replacement that had an upgraded board. I've always found the 910 very easy to understand and work with. It would probably be difficult to find parts to fix one. 

Yes, you can knit manually with it, no it does not take punch cards. You would only be able to do plain or hand-manipulated patterning. I will warn you that it is the heaviest electronic machine I've ever had to lift, and I've had many different Brother and Silver Reed machines.


----------

